# 2004 Specialized Enduro FSR



## mountainbiker118 (Jul 4, 2012)

Hey guys. So im kinda of new to the world of mountain biking and i have been riding a lot at my local bike park. Anyways to make a long story short, I am looking to upgrade from my hardtail Diamondback response. So i was looking on my local craigslist and found a 2004 Specialized Enduro FSR that has full suspension and is in good shape. My question is that since it is a 2004, can you still get parts for the bike since it is 9 years old?


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

The 2004 Enduro is a 100mm travel (rear wheel) bike. In today's world, that is an XC bike, except the Enduro is built on the beefy side. The good news is that unlike many Specialized bikes, this one does not appear to have a proprietary shock or fork, so they can be replaced with standard stuff. The bearings or bushings in the frame should be able to be sourced either from Specialized or in the aftermarket.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

You'll want to have it professionally inspected before buying it - the older FSRs were very prone to cracking, specially the chainstays, but also the main frames. From 1999 to 2004, I replaced 3 frames (99, 2000, and 2003), a couple seatstays, and probably 8 chainstays (mostly on the 2000, but at least a couple on the '03) under warranty. Great bike, super fun, but I don't know if I'd want one that wasn't under warrantee if I were planning to ride it hard.


----------



## Vespasianus (Apr 9, 2008)

You can find parts for it but I would not jump it at a bike park. Use it for primarily XC type riding and you could be OK. Aluminum has a shelf life and 9 years is close to it. The stays are the week point and could go very quickly.


----------



## net4n6 (Jul 6, 2015)

I just got the 2004 Enduro Expert and I love it. It works fine for me. No crack or anything. Everything stock and work perfect.


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

net4n6 said:


> I just got the 2004 Enduro Expert and I love it. It works fine for me. No crack or anything. Everything stock and work perfect.


Confratultions! I had a 2005 enduro for 9 years before the chain stay broke, but it was long over due the way I rode it...hope you get another 9 years out of yours.


----------



## White7 (Feb 9, 2015)

NICE,,I rode a 2002 fsr up until a year ago,,rode the heck out of it ,up hill,downhill ,all around hill,and never broke a thing 

here she is


----------



## peterj59 (Feb 25, 2021)

Does anyone know what FOX SUSPENSION 2-PIECE SHOCK MOUNTING HARDWARE to buy for my 2004 specialized enduro FSR S-works it looks sort of like this but dont know what size i need uppers and lowers 
*








Fox Suspension 2-Piece Shock Mounting Hardware Kit (15.70mm) (M6) [803-03-017] | Parts


Fox 2-piece aluminum mounting hardware kit for Du busing shocks. Specifications: 803-03-017: 6mm x 0.620"/ 15.7mm 803-03-034: 8mm x 0.620"/... 803-03-017




www.nashbar.com




*


----------

